# Cheap Fast Sheep Shelter



## goto10 (Oct 5, 2009)

I currently keep my sheep in a pen with a wooden shed type shelter but I would like to move them outside the pen to have access to my entire yard. However, I have no shelter for them and I really don't want to put anything permanent up. I am looking for something that they can use permanently to get out of weather but that I could move or get rid of when needed. I only need to shelter 2 or 3 sheep at a time and their lambs in the spring. 

I was thinking of those landowner garages from TSC or a similar car port type thing and maybe stack some strawbales around the inside for insulation but I am worried they would not stand up to wind or the weight of snow. 

Anyone have any suggestions for some quick and easy options to shelter a few sheep?


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Calf huts make a nice temporary shelter, and are warmer in the winter.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

When I was a little punk in the 80's, my dad built a little shelter mom called the "fold", using three pieces of plywood, four fence posts, some trees, and straw. He pounded the posts in a square, "sided" it with the plywood, and used the trees/poles for a roof, covering this with a sort of thatching of straw. It stood for enough years, until we got more sheep and we used a different building. Cheap and basic. An adult had to crawl to get in, but never really had to go in so it didn't matter much. Obviously it was 8 feet by 8 feet. At that point we only had a few ewes, but it did the job.

If you are into something that crude, it may work for you???

Brings back memories of dear dad. he always made things from nothing, they were not always pretty, but the sheep did not care about the pretty factor!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Stack bales 2 high on 2 sides and the front and set an old truck canopy on top with a T post at each corner. Tie a rope over the top and to the T posts on each side. I see them free all the time....James


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I made a cattle panel shelter that was pretty cheap and lasted a long time. You need cattle panels, T posts and a tarp. If you Google it you'll get ideas. Basically you make an arch with the panels, hold them in place with T posts and cover with a tarp.


----------



## DebnKirk (Jul 5, 2011)

We have made quite a few tarp/panel 'huts' on our farm, from a single panel in a "U" shape on its side with a small tarp for a couple of goats, all the way to 10 panels joined in pairs to make a 30'x40' hay storage shed. That one takes a really big tarp, tho!


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

There is a similar discussion in the goat section. http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/goats/471027-designing-goat-shelter.html


----------

